# What Digital Cam do you all use for professional shots?



## djf863000 (Jan 24, 2009)

I am looking to buy a new Camera. Someone recommended Nikon D5000.

What do you all use?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi & Welcome to TSF & the Photographer's Corner :wave:

The Nikon D5000 is highly rated - Read this review, especially the conclusions...:smile:

I use mainly a Canon 20D and Canon 5d Mk ll Both with a small selections of lenses.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

By "professional shots" do you mean you want to make your living doing photography? Or just take great looking shots?

If the former, there are a few very high quality cams from both Cannon and Nikon that most professional photog's use; they're expensive, heavy, solidly built, take fantastic images. You'll need professional quality lens too.

If you're just looking to take great images for yourself, family and your friends here at TSF :grin: then almost any of the current digital SLR's will do nicely. How much experience do you have? Are you stepping up from a point-and-shoot or have you been taking pics with film for decades?

A few years ago I decided to get back into taking pictures. I had some training years before and a bag of gear. So I bought a mid-priced Pentax DSLR that was compatible with what I already had to lower the entry price. While the results may not be "professional" that has more to do with my skill than the camera. 

I suggest going to a good camera store and talking with the sales staff and handling a few of the entries from the different manufacturers.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

It's rare these days for "professional shots" to have anything to do with photography skill .. most "professional shots" are a result of taking a reasonable photo then editing with GOOD software like Photoshop.

My own meager photos are taken with an old (now!) Nikon Coolpix E4300 (4,3megapixels) that I have had about 5 years. Before that I used to use a Praktika B500 purchased back in the early 80's ..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Although I'm far from being a professional photographer, I'm still using my 1st digital camera, an Olympus 'Camedia' C350 with 3Mpx, now approx 4-5 years old. 

I still miss using my ancient Praktica BX20 though, that was a beautiful 35mm camera to use - I just hated waiting for films to be developed and posted back again :grin:


----------



## djf863000 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm more of an Amateur Photographer. I am have big interest in Art involving either Nature, other closeup or landscape view, or photographing people, Children and Adults. Beauty and Art are my main focus.

I have been fascinated with art with other paintings or Photographing for a long time. I have seen so many photos used in art that I want to start doing my own.

My old Kodak C340. doesn't like certain lighting, especially indoors.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

All cameras both old film style and new (as in recent and latest production) electronic equipment have their quirks. One of the first things that we do is to see what the strong & weak points are where we want to use them.
I would say that it's possible to pay a lot of money for a top range camera only to find that it's useless for your needs & a much cheaper point & shoot would do. 
You mention that your old camera had a problem when taking photo's in poor or specific lighting situations, so perhaps you should also think in terms of what you want your camera to be able to do and whether lighting might be something that you need to add as an extra in the way of flood lamps, umbrellas, props etc.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Again as an interested amateur rather than a professional I currently use an Olympus E500 DSLR with a 14-45mm lens and a 40-150mm lens as an extra - it is only 8MP (a baby by today's standards) but seems to do OK - Photoshop is my friend :grin:

I am exteremely jealous of Donald's Canon armoury especially the 5D mark II :Wow1: such a good camera for both still and HD video (have a look at some of the stuff on the Vimeo channel specifically for this camera's video work - some of it mindblowingly crisp and clean :sigh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:laugh: you and me too, zuluclayman!!!

I am also jealous of his photoshop skills, but with a few decades practice I might catch up :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

My ears ar burning - someone talking about me? :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Don .. YES!! but NOT behind your back :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:grin:


----------



## sumonmg (Nov 25, 2010)

yeah we are use also Nikon D5000. this camera it's work wonderful.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Sumonmg
Welcome to TSF :wave:

This thread is over a year old now. Generally it is not wise to reply to a thread that is over a month old...

The original poster will probably got his camera now and will not read his old thread.

Regards
Donald


----------

